# THD GateKeeper for fecal incontience



## WTF (Sep 18, 2012)

THD GatekeeperThe new THD product for the treatment of fecal incontinence is a revolution in this fieid and follows the THD philosophy of providing minimally invasive and safe procedures. Sterile THD Gatekeeper protheses are inserted between external and internal anal sphincters. Over 24-48 houres the protheses expand in size, optimizing the "bulking effect".http://advgmt.ru/films/THD-folder%20GateKeeper%20new%20release_low.pdfI believe that this procedure is something tike the Solesta injections. But this procedure sounds to be more processing.If the problem of the gas incontience is in the internal anal sphincter I suppose that this may help us.


----------



## ileo (Jun 14, 2012)

WTF said:


> THD GatekeeperThe new THD product for the treatment of fecal incontinence is a revolution in this fieid and follows the THD philosophy of providing minimally invasive and safe procedures. Sterile THD Gatekeeper protheses are inserted between external and internal anal sphincters. Over 24-48 houres the protheses expand in size, optimizing the "bulking effect".http://advgmt.ru/films/THD-folder%20GateKeeper%20new%20release_low.pdfI believe that this procedure is something tike the Solesta injections. But this procedure sounds to be more processing.If the problem of the gas incontience is in the internal anal sphincter I suppose that this may help us.


There seems to be an explosion of surgical options for fecal incontinence. Maybe this is topic is loosing its taboo among some surgeons.The last system you posted was interesting. There were no implants as such, but radiofrequency created thermal lesions in a tube of rings in the wall of the anal canal. My guess this might cause some scarring, causing the whole anal canal to tighten as scar tissue/fibrosis causes a a degree of contraction. "Gatekeeper" sounds a bit more sophisticated than injectible bulking agents.I even read about an implant that was a artificial sphincter, a ring of inflatable plastic implanted into the anal canal. A connecting tube that cam out of the body near by allowed the patient to deflate the structure when they needed to go to the bathroom. When inflated they claimed that it was air tight. There are so many options and contradicting results of randomized control trials when they are compared, it is difficult.


----------



## WTF (Sep 18, 2012)

ileococcygeus said:


> There seems to be an explosion of surgical options for fecal incontinence. Maybe this is topic is loosing its taboo among some surgeons.The last system you posted was interesting. There were no implants as such, but radiofrequency created thermal lesions in a tube of rings in the wall of the anal canal. My guess this might cause some scarring, causing the whole anal canal to tighten as scar tissue/fibrosis causes a a degree of contraction. "Gatekeeper" sounds a bit more sophisticated than injectible bulking agents.I even read about an implant that was a artificial sphincter, a ring of inflatable plastic implanted into the anal canal. A connecting tube that cam out of the body near by allowed the patient to deflate the structure when they needed to go to the bathroom. When inflated they claimed that it was air tight. There are so many options and contradicting results of randomized control trials when they are compared, it is difficult.


I totally agree with you. After reading too many articles about fecal incontience, I can say that in the past 10 years this section of med has significantly improved. I am very optimistic in my problem and after three years I can say that one day there will be a cure for this thing. For those who are pessimistic I say to them that if now fecal incontience are cured with intersim method, I can't see a reason why we gas sufferers will not have a cure. I thing that it is a matter of time......


----------

